# Video of My Crew in the Snow



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I was messing around in the yard today and my wife Donna video cammed it. I set it up to some music so here goes! Fun project!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Didnt think it was gonna make that hill but wow that thing does great to be so long 
That pipe sounds awesome to is it a HSP ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Exhaust is stock.......for now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dang you and you snow, can you send me some so i can play in it too lol


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

family adventure said:


> Exhaust is stock.......for now


 Seems loud for stock they put duels on that model im telling you the video makes it sound loud


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE.....I wish we got that much snow....we use to but in the last 10 years we ain't got crap.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice vid, the crew is looking good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am hoping we get more snow soon. we have about 12" on the ground now. Last year at this time it was about double that.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks cold.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that was BADA!!! :rockn:


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice Crew. Ive never had the oppurtunity to ride in snow but that looks like fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

The snow is a lot of fun. It takes trails that normally would be no problem and turns them into a challenging ride! Sorta like clean mud!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

that thing is tuff


----------



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

does that thing feel tipsy, looks high and narrow off the ground, maybe just the perception in the video and the length, nice video, machine looks and sounds strong , COOL !!!!!!


----------

